# VILNIUS | Krokuvos g. 24-26 | Pro



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Krokuvos g. 24, 26 - daugiabučiai, verslo centras


Krokuvos g. 24, 26 (daugiabučiai, verslo centras), esantis Krokuvos g. 24, 26 (Šnipiškės) yra planuojamas, statytojas INREAL grupė. Statybų data: - - -




citify.eu


----------

